# Electrical Weed Control System



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/news/product-and-services/electrical-weed-control-system-wins-bronze-medal-in-2019-sima-innovation-awards


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Kinda a variation on weed wiping. I think I saw a home built variant on agtalk using a pto power generator a while ago.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm kind of intrigued by this, would be a good fit for me...I think...my main problem is by the time the resistant stuff comes up I can't spray what I need to, wonder what happens when it goes through a mud hole...cutting out my chemical supplier may justify the cost, wonder if I can adapt to my Polaris ranger.....I got more questions then answers right now.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Often I think some of this stuff is just crazy, but I find this system quite interesting


----------

